# Shore Fishing Report from Naval Academy - 7/19



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

Went fishing last Saturday morning (7/19) at the Naval Academy. I've never been there, but someone I work with suggested I check it out..so I did and I wasn't disappointed. I fished for about an hour (8 to 9) and managed to pull out 9 decent size spot. There were 2 other guys out there crabbing, but it didn't seem like they were having the same luck I was having while fishing. I fished the corner of the soccer field facing Jonas Green. Next time I head out there, I'm bringing the 10' pole and live-lining the spot!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

DOD ID? No electric pump, batteries or wiring on the bait bucket? No fillet knives? Walk-ons frisked at the gate? 15 page Fed ID check-up form on hand?......but hey, thanks for the report!


----------



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

DOD ID? - yes, I do have one and yup, it's the Naval Academy..they did check it at the gate

No electric pump, batteries or wiring on the bait bucket? - nope, none of the above..but i figure when i live line from the shore, i'll need to construct some sort of 5 gallon bait bucket to dangle in the water to keep the spot alive (i was just planning to catch spot and use it immediately as live bait..it's just me fishing)

No fillet knives? - no, no fillet knives

Walk-ons frisked at the gate? - i personally was not frisked, but if you don't have a CAC or Military I.D. i think you just get asked to turn around (and then you get you license plate reported to NSA...j/k)

15 page Fed ID check-up form on hand? - nope, not that day


Spot were hitting the blood worms pretty hard and steady!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone with a CAC can get in and fish?


----------



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, but I was told that the designated fishing area was the corner of the soccer field facing Jonas Green State Park. Though I didn't see any fishing signs, but I did see a guy crabbing so I figured..this must be the spot!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why do u need a 10 foot rod?


----------



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

The 10' is the only medium/heavy rod I have..and I just bought it too. It's nothing special, it's an Okuma Tundra that I bought off of Amazon.com. I've never live-lined or fished for Striped Bass, but I have been doing a lot of research and reading the forums for tips. I'm no expert fisherman (noob rather), and have only been actively fishing this summer, but my goal is to catch a legal rock from the shore/pier this summer and I think the surf rod may give me a chance to do so. I originally bought the surf rod to fish at Sandy Point, but just haven't done so yet.


----------



## gkim1005 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey rsamtriple5 - This is a follow-up question to Kurazy Kracka. Do you know if Federal Civilian Employee (non-DOD) who has a CAC can enter Naval Academy?? Thx.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

surf rod is overkill to catch a keeper striper from shore.......I usually use a 7ft rod and have landed stripers up to 33 inches from this area

PM me if you want more information


----------



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey gkim, do you mean DoD contractors? If so, then yes I would think they are able to access the grounds. I would think contractors work at the academy, so why not fish there as well? As long as you have an issued I.D., I say go for it..worst case scenario they just ask you to turn around.


----------



## rsamtriple5 (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome, that's great to know bluefish, thank you!

Were you live lining when you caught them?


----------

